# kitten with fleas



## lalala (May 14, 2008)

im due to pick up new kitten on the 17th when it will be 6 weeks old but when i went to visit her today i noticed she had fleas. We have a 8 week old kitten at home already and i dont want to bring new kitten home and not be able to treat it for fleas and end up with other kitten getting them.Is there a treatment for kitten of 6 weeks or should leave it until its 8 weeks and treat befor bringing home.Iv read that you can put flea treatment on a towel and wrap kitten up leaving head out for 10 minutes but i dont want to harm the kitten.Any advice would be good.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Either take the kitten straight to the Vets before you get the kitten home so they can de flea him.. or you can use a Frontline Spray which can be used on very young kittens.

Just get him done before he gets home as once they're in your carpets etc they're a nightmare to get rid of!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*OMG Thats terrible. I would'nt be having the kitten to be honest. You can bring fleas in on your clothes or even your shoes ect, so i'd check your kitten regulary that you've got already*


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

I agree with Selk I wouldn't be bringing home a kitten ridden with fleas. If such little care has been given to this dear soul, then what other issues may the kitten bring?


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Poor little mite. Isn't six weeks a bit young for it to be leaving its Mum? My five are only moggies but will be six weeks on Saturday and I don't think they are ready to leave home just yet.

Lumpy


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

bee112 said:


> Either take the kitten straight to the Vets before you get the kitten home so they can de flea him.. or you can use a Frontline Spray which can be used on very young kittens.
> 
> Just get him done before he gets home as once they're in your carpets etc they're a nightmare to get rid of!


I agree with bee112,ive just checked my frontline spray and it says can be used on puppies and kittens from 2days old but if you took it to the vets they would also put it on the kitten for you as I think they would go on its body weight for how many pumps of the spray was neededall the best with your new kitten


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

hi

i wouldnt take the lil anywhere near your home til you've treated her - i found the best product (in my opinon - better than frontline) is a product called 4fleas its availible froma ny good pet shop - its a tablet you can give it to kittens from 4 weeks and it starts working in 15mins and kills 99.9% of fleas in 24 hrs. the only down size to this is it doesnt kill the eggs but there are other products they do powders and sprays which do - but the most effective to clear fleas striaght away is the tablets.

susie and the gang


----------



## lalala (May 14, 2008)

Thanks every one for your advise, im gonna go see if i can find the 4fleas as recomended by"drawn to animals" and go and treat all of them.Iv checked with vets and he says to take to him when i collect and he will treat her with spray, i do own frontline spray but it says nothing about dosage(we use it for reptiles).The situation with these kittens is the usual couldnt be bothered to get spayed and now have kittens, im affraid it seems to be the way around hear.Yes 6 weeks is maybe a bit young to be taken from mum but again due to nature of mum(almost ferral)its advised to take sooner rather than later.All kittens are of very good weight and look to be healthy.(except for the fleas of cause).


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

hi

glad i could be off help - i have to say its the only flea product id ever use again - ive never had any problems with it and its always done its job!!!! pets at home sell it or any good pet shop

heres the link to the website - it tells you a bit more about it....

Johnsons Veterinary Products.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

6 weeks is not an ideal age but alot of moggies go at that age. As long as you give her constant attention and dont leave her on her own for long periods of time she will be ok


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I personally would not use a pet shop flea treatment, but would get the kitten frontline spray from the vets. In the past I have found pet shop treatments a waste of money.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> I personally would not use a pet shop flea treatment, but would get the kitten frontline spray from the vets. In the past I have found pet shop treatments a waste of money.


Have to agree with you C


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> I personally would not use a pet shop flea treatment, but would get the kitten frontline spray from the vets. In the past I have found pet shop treatments a waste of money.


trust me this flea treatment is the only one i would use - it certainly isnt a waste of money - have a look at the website i put the link on - ive used frontline and its not as good as 4fleas. my cousin bought a puppy last year from what sounds like a puppy farm it was riddled in fleas - she took it to the vets who gave her frontline - it didnt even clear half the fleas so i told her to get 4fleas and it cleared them all - she has also said she would never use frontline again - also my partner used to work in a pet shop and constantly had people coming in asking for something better because it (frontline) wouldnt clear all the fleas - we had had loads of recommendations before using it and as i said i would never use anything different now for my cats or dogs. im not saying frontline doesnt work for everyone im sure some people think its great but in my experience 4fleas is better.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Each to their own I suppose. If I had a problem now (which I don't as none go out) on adults, I would always go for Stronghold. More value for money as in addition to any fleas also kills certain worms and earmites.  Think they might also do a kitten version but touch wood never needed it for littluns


----------



## lalala (May 14, 2008)

after posting earlier i got to thinking and realised i have 4fleas for dogs but thankfully never had reason to use it, our dog has a johnsons garlic pill each day and i can say not a flea ever..I agrea that frontline is fantastic but i have only ever used for reptiles with mites.With kitten only being 6 weeks i was worried to use it so the 4fleas seems the way to go, being totaly safe at this age.I really dont want fleas in the house and the kitten will not be coming home until im sure they are gone.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

You can use frontline spray safely for kittens from 2 days oldi wouldnt touch johnsons/shirleys etc with a extended barge pole either


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Each to their own I suppose. If I had a problem now (which I don't as none go out) on adults, I would always go for Stronghold. More value for money as in addition to any fleas also kills certain worms and earmites.  Think they might also do a kitten version but touch wood never needed it for littluns


I agree its up to the individual but over many years have found johnsons and like wise flea treatments and wormers from petshops a waste of time,I find using frontline on my cats and stronghold on my dogs,and indorex household flea spray keeps the little critters at bay


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

I wouldnt touch the pet shop flea stuff - waste of money - also wont he need worming too if hes riddles with fleas?
I would use what the vet gives you for both 
Frontline and Stronghold - I have used both and both are very good.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Debbie said:


> I wouldnt touch the pet shop flea stuff - waste of money - also wont he need worming too if hes riddles with fleas?
> I would use what the vet gives you for both
> Frontline and Stronghold - I have used both and both are very good.


Yes your right fleas transmit tapeworms,i have used frontline combo which treats house aswell as pet,after i had a bad ongoing problen thanks to a visiting flea farm!


----------



## lalala (May 14, 2008)

i went to visit kittens again last night and the owner is going to treat for fleas and worms


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

lalala said:


> i went to visit kittens again last night and the owner is going to treat for fleas and worms


Good news,but she really should have done that already


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

Yea, have to say I agree with you there Clare, they should of been done better late that never I suppose. Though how on earth did they get fleas at such a young age


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I took two kittens on that hadn't been treated for fleas or worms. They are now 14 weeks and we still have some issues. On the whole they are doing really well but it was a question of regular visits to the vets.

Both internal and external parasites cause more damage than some people realise.

Okay if you are going to go ahead: -

1. Ignore what the breeder has told you (trust me on this one) my two were supposed to have visited the vets checked and sexed. I wanted a male and female I ended up with two males, I think you get the picture.

2. Treat your carpets and the area/bed where the kitten will be sleeping; including the pet carrier.

3. Treat any pets you have at the moment for fleas with Frontline or similar about a day before you get your new arrival.

4. Take the kitten straight to your vet. I registered my two a week or so before the day of arrival and booked them in half an hour after pick-up. So we went straight from the breeder to the vets.

5. Your vet will give you appropriate flea and worming treatment. Don't buy off the shelf stuff, I'm not knocking it but I preferred prescribed stuff under veternary supervision. He/she will advise on timescales too.

That was my course of action and I haven't had a problem with fleas.

Good luck and don't forget to post pictures.

Sue


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

drawn-to-animals said:


> trust me this flea treatment is the only one i would use - it certainly isnt a waste of money - have a look at the website i put the link on - ive used frontline and its not as good as 4fleas. my cousin bought a puppy last year from what sounds like a puppy farm it was riddled in fleas - she took it to the vets who gave her frontline - it didnt even clear half the fleas so i told her to get 4fleas and it cleared them all - she has also said she would never use frontline again - also my partner used to work in a pet shop and constantly had people coming in asking for something better because it (frontline) wouldnt clear all the fleas - we had had loads of recommendations before using it and as i said i would never use anything different now for my cats or dogs. im not saying frontline doesnt work for everyone im sure some people think its great but in my experience 4fleas is better.


I've had a different experience with Johnson 4flea tablets for puppies aged from 4 weeks, didn't do a thing, I was advised by the vet to use Frontline. Frontline doesn't kill the fleas it brakes the cycle. That was three years ago mind you but I wouldn't go back to off the shelf stuff.

Pets at Home do sell prescription flea and worming treatments but you have to weigh your pet. They will weigh your pet if you take it in. Personally I would prefer to take them to the vets they get a check-up at the same time so its worth it to me. 

Sue


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> You can use frontline spray safely for kittens from 2 days oldi wouldnt touch johnsons/shirleys etc with a extended barge pole either


I agree, only because I have used them in the past, absolute waste of money.

Frontline Combo eliminates more than just fleas too. Its each to their own and we will all stick with what works for us. 

Sue


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Off the shelf has been a complete waste of time for me too. I use Frontline pipettes.

Fleas are a common problem - the kittens would get them from mum and if mum is free roaming there's no limit to the number of carriers she's come into contact with. And fleas enter in other ways - at vets, shows or on your shoes. So really - it can and does happen to anyone and is NOT a personality defect


----------



## lalala (May 14, 2008)

omg have i had a fun filled few days. The kitten was treated by vets for fleas but im affraid to say that is was not totaly succesfull and i ended up with them in the house.But im happy to say iv managed to get rid and all pets and house are flea free. The down side is that iv discovered this morning that my neighbour has taken one of the kitten along with a friend who lives oppisite and neither were told that the kittens had fleas


----------

